# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Meylitus transversa

## Jan10

Ruim 7 maanden geleden werd bij mij de diagnose ADEM gesteld. Vanaf de 3e nekwervel naar beneden had ik een ruggemergonsteking opgelopen die in het ziekenhuis werd ontdekt. In het ziekenhuis is er diverse malen bloed van mijn lichaam afgenomen, om de daadwerkelijke veroorzaker van de ziekte te kunnen achterhalen. Uiteindelijk kon men niet achterhalen of de diagnose ten gevolge was van een virus, bacterie of vaccinatie. Na de ziekenhuisopname ben ik in een revalidatiecentrum verder gaan werken aan mijn (gedeeltelijke) herstel. Tijdens die opname heb ik nog een 2e MRI scan ondergaan, zodat de neuroloog kon zien of de onsteking in rustiger vaarwater was gekomen. Gelukkig was dit het geval. Momenteel kan ik weer 10 minuten aaneen stuk lopen of 10 minuten aanstuk fietsen. De klachten, die ik heb liegen er niet om. Alle gevoelszenuwen vanaf mijn borstkast tot aan mijn tenen zijn aangetast, daarnaast heb ik een enorme druk op de rug/borstkas. Alsof ik explodeer. Daarnaast is mijn huid, vooral op de borstkas supergevoelig. Het liefst heb ik geen bovenkleding aan, zodat de jeuk niet te erg is. De laatste weken merk ik dat de stijfheid in de rug en in het bekken toe en toe neemt.. Met fysiotherapie/zwemmen/lopen/fietsen en veel gymnastische oefeningingen probeer ik een ietwat normaal leven te lijden, maar merk dat dit moeilijk is, omdat je dag en nacht wordt geconfronteerd met de lichamelijke klachten. De neuroloog heeft mij aangeraden toch vooral de theapie vol te houden omdat pas na 2 jaar een definitieve diagnose kan worden gesteld. Herken je dit verhaal en heb je dezelfde symptomen dan zou ik graag in contact met je willen komen.

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=34434#post34434

Heb je iets aan deze link?
Verder staan er in deze rubriek verschillende posts over dit onderwerp.

----------


## Anton7274

Hoi Jan.

Bijna letterlijk lees ik in jou schrijven, mijn geval. Momenteel ben ik in de 'revalidatie' in Doetinchem. Ik gebruik Butrans pleisters tegen de stekende pijn; maar zeker ook de aanrakingspijn (bij mij op linkersborst en -rug) is zeer herkenbaar. Voorals nog heb ik niets iets wat hier tegen helpt, al kijken ze in het ziekenhuis of 'second skin' pleisters iets zouden brengen.
Welke medicatie gebruik jij en wat zijn jouw ervaringen met werk en ziekte?
groet Anton

----------


## Jan10

Hallo Anton,

Ja, ik weet het, het is een afschuwelijke ziekte. Je wordt constant met je lichaam geconfronteerd en het is moeilijk om je in het dagelijkse leven staand te houden. Ik worstel nu al ruim 7 maanden met deze ziekte en mijn leven is 360 graden gedraaid. Waar ik vroeger een heel actief sportief levende leidde, kan ik tegenwoordig bijna niets meer. Zelfs de meest eenvoudige dingen moet ik overlaten aan anderen. Het enige wat ik nu nog doe is eten koken en afwassen, de andere dingen lukken me niet meer. Daarvoor heb ik hulp in huis genomen. Voor de rest focus ik me nog op de dingen die ik wel kan. Zou ik gaan kijken wat ik vroeger allemaal heb kunnen doen, dan wordt ik stapelgek. Ik gebruik momenteel, sinds een week het medicijn, amitriptyline. Kan nog niet zeggen of dit middel werkt, daarvoor gebruik ik het te kort. Over 2 maanden moet ik weer terug naar de neuroloog en dan maken we even weer een balans op. De ergste klachten waar ik momenteel mee kamp zijn de gevoelszenuwen, ik heb het m.u.v. het hoofd over het hele lichaam. Daarnaast is de stijfheid erg. Het eerste wat ik s'morgens doe is rek - en strekoefeningen. Feitelijk doe ik dat zo'n beetje de gehele dag naast het maximaal 10 minuten lopen of fietsen. Op een normale herenfiets kan ik niet meer zitten, omdat ik mijn niet omhoog kan heffen. Als alternatief heb ik nu een damesfiets met trapondersteuning. Alles moet ik met beleid doen, en alle langdurige eenzijdige bewegingen zijn voor mij taboe. Niet te lang zitten, liggen, lopen, fietsen of zwemmen. Ben nog niet aan het werk. Gelukkig heb ik een kantoorbaan en hoop ik dat ik in de toekomst in ieder geval een paar uurtjes per week kan gaan werken. Maar dat zelf hoogstwaarschijnlijk eerst vanuit mijn eigen huis plaatsvinden. Taxivervoer is voor mij ook al een hele tour, omdat ik dan vaak te lang in de auto zit. Gelukkig heb ik de mogelijkheid om vanuit huis te werken. Ik weet niet wat voor baan jij hebt? Wat ik s'nachts wel eens doe is een hele koele tussen tegen mijn borst aanhouden. Dat wil nog wel eens helpen tegen de pijn... M.n. de onzekerheid waar dit eindigt valt me zwaar, toch moeten we er de moed inhouden. Gelukkig gaan we de zomerdag tegemoet. Hierbij merk ik dat ik wat vaker de deur kan uitlopen. Het is dan maar heel kort, maar ik merk, dat ik daar mentaal wat sterker door wordt.. De doktoren hebben m.i. geen oplossing voor de zenuwpijnen. Overigens ik wil absoluut niet aan zware mediciatie.. Mag nu ook geen auto rijden en zal eerst een herkeuring aan moeten vragen. Ben wel benieuwd hoe het CBR hier tegenover staat. Ik heb je inmiddels toegevoegd... Hoe lang ben jij al onderweg met de ziekte en wat zijn jouw ervaringen?

----------


## Anton7274

In een privé mail ben ik wat dieper op mijn situatie in gegaan. Fijn om te merken dat mijn kwalen *niet* uniek zijn en dat ik geen aansteller ben. Ik beelt me de pijnen niet in, of jij moet een zelfde geest hebben als ik en dat lijkt me sterk. Sterkte met jouw pijnen

----------


## peter-k

Hallo 

Mij is dit vorig jaar vverkomen alleen zijn de symptomen in het beging geweest en naar een week of 4 was het weg en raakte ik verlamd van af mijn middel. Naar 3 maanden inter in het revalidatie centrum ben ik 2 maanden poli klinies gaan revalideren. Ik heb nu nog 3 uur fysio in de week. maar ik ga weer terug naar het revalidatie centrum ivm wat problemen.

----------

